# Good wood for photo backdrop?



## redfishsc (Nov 26, 2007)

Lol, recently I have had more people tell me to quit using the mallee burl cap I have for pen backdrops, so I am considering something different. 

I still want to use wood, but can't decide which would be best. I want something with a nice grain (ie, that speaks "excellence" and not just "more wood") but doesn't detract from the pen.

I am thinking something like a good fir 2X10 sanded and given a light oil finish?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 26, 2007)

You want wood, your choice. Choose something that doesn't overwhelm the item being photographed. Try to get it very close in shade (not color) to the pen or other item you are photographing. Too much contrast is undesirable.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 26, 2007)

I would look for more than 1 background; variety will help maintain interest on this site. A nice active or attractive background for people shows the action and location of the person in the pict, and that is the point of that situation. However In a pen photo, the pen should be the primary focus. Too much activity behind it distracts. My opinion is not like a recent poster who, as a photographer, stated that anything in the background distracts from the pen. A nice background is effective but busy grain or burl points distract.

If you do want an nice grained background, ask these questions: "Am I trying to show of photo skills or the pen?" Or this one: "Am I trying to use the pen to show the background or my photo skills?"

Try for a balance between the two that gives an edge to drawing the eye to the pen.


----------



## bradh (Nov 27, 2007)

I have seen some people use a blank or two from the same wood used in the pen. It just contrasts the rough vs finished nature of the craft.
Brad


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 28, 2007)

For showing pens here (and on other forums) it's been frequently said that the backdrop should be clear of anything but the pen, so I now take one shot that way. For displaying on a commercial site, I still think an artistic rest is a good idea. I have a piece of spalted Maple and a piece of Mesquite for just that purpose. One is dark, the other light, so I use the one that allows the most contrast. You can see examples of both in my album.


----------

